# Work Clothes



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I get my work wear at what used to be wear-guard, the stuff lasts a long time, quality has not been quite the same as it used to be, but I really like the work pants, and cold weather gear they sell.

Make sure and always check the overstock and clearance pages...

http://www.shoparamark.com/home


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

dickies- or pretty much whatever polyester pants I can find mostly. They look like pressed pants, but are super durable. They also dry easily unlike jeans.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

I do have a pair of double knee dickies that are going on 10 years old and are still in great shape. Course, they don't get worn every day, but they did get probably every other day wear when I first got them. I have been very impressed with dickies all around. Their carpenter jeans are my current go to jean.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

carhartt and wrangler riggs

Would like some duluth but when i can buy 2-3 pairs of carhartts i am scared to pull the trigger


----------



## Chopsaw Chick (May 6, 2011)

It's a great idea but I don't think it's possible to have clothes that "look nice but I can work in it if I have to." I've tried that. . . like fifty times. I tell myself that "These will be my nice Carhartts and this will be my nice tee shirt." The next thing I know, there's mystery grease on my jeans and splattered deck stain on my shirt. I think the best thing you can do is buy 20 polo shirts in a dark color with your company logo. And wear whatever jeans you want. Honestly, I'm suspicious of anybody in the construction industry who wears clean clothes!


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Chopsaw Chick said:


> It's a great idea but I don't think it's possible to have clothes that "look nice but I can work in it if I have to." I've tried that. . . like fifty times. I tell myself that "These will be my nice Carhartts and this will be my nice tee shirt." The next thing I know, there's mystery grease on my jeans and splattered deck stain on my shirt. I think the best thing you can do is buy 20 polo shirts in a dark color with your company logo. And wear whatever jeans you want. Honestly, I'm suspicious of anybody in the construction industry who wears clean clothes!


Pretty much what I was going to say. Keep it simple. This shouldn't even be a question. The standard is polo or whatever the hell you want yo wear. I had a meeting with the owner of a BIG construction company and he obviously wasn't worried about his attire.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I like Levis or Wranglers and a Daluth button down, double pocket. The shirts dont stain easy. I dont paint, so its usually Liquid Nails or TB2 or gun oil or steel grease or soot from lumber that ends up on them. Washes right out. 

6 good shirts last about a year. Jeans dont last too long.

I buy good boots, Ariat pull ons for most days, Keen tie ups if im banging nails all day lately. Seem to get better support on my ankles if i wear tie ups, but i like pull ons better. 

Company ball cap always. 

Pretty much 365 days a year.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I like the red head trail shirts for when I need to look nice, and usually just get jeans from wherever, I'm not loyal on jeans or t shirts. I like carhartt hoddies and jackets.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> Anyone recommend the pants with the built in knee pads? The arthritis in my knees is starting to get worse.


The Dakota's from Mark's have the best/easiest knee pad pockets I have found so far. It's a full width zipper for real easy removal. The pants aren't as durable as the carharrts though. Not sure of the model, but they have a cargo pocket on the left and a hammer loop on the right. 

In one pair I have the knee pads sold at Lee Valley http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=71894&cat=1,71260,71948,71948 that articulate nice but are a bit fussy to get in. The other pair has kunny foam in them. More durable but not as comfortable.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I wear the flannel lined Carhart jeans in the winter and then just cheapo Rustlers the rest of the year.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> Anyone recommend the pants with the built in knee pads? The arthritis in my knees is starting to get worse.


I've been wearing the Bjornklader ACE Carpenters daily for the last 4 months. Just got a couple more pairs. They are worth twice what I paid, and some days I swear I'd pay ten times for them! The knee pads are in the perfect spot, right there every time I kneel down. I like that they float in an internal pocket (not removable with pants on) because they are always in, you won't have to go get them when you need them. The cordura is super durable, and the pockets come in real handy. Except for framing, I don't have much use for the tool belt anymore.

They do run a little small, and will shrink a bit both in length and waist, so maybe order one size up from your usual jeans size. I got my usual size and have to air dry them or they shrink too short for my liking.

I order from www.facelineinc.com


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

for years I wore blue polo shirts that matched my company logo w/ an embroidered business name and clean jeans. Worked well w/ the matching sweat shirts and it presented well in all situation except when I was getting dirty and sweaty like framing a pole barn in the summer


----------



## Chopsaw Chick (May 6, 2011)

Oh, and for Carhartt stuff, you should try:

www.sierratradingpost.com

They have a good selection of work clothes and if you include the promo codes from the front page, the price is usually about 50% off retail! :thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Johnny_5 said:


> I've been wearing the Bjornklader ACE Carpenters daily for the last 4 months. Just got a couple more pairs. They are worth twice what I paid, and some days I swear I'd pay ten times for them! The knee pads are in the perfect spot, right there every time I kneel down. I like that they float in an internal pocket (not removable with pants on) because they are always in, you won't have to go get them when you need them. The cordura is super durable, and the pockets come in real handy. Except for framing, I don't have much use for the tool belt anymore.
> 
> They do run a little small, and will shrink a bit both in length and waist, so maybe order one size up from your usual jeans size. I got my usual size and have to air dry them or they shrink too short for my liking.
> 
> I order from www.facelineinc.com


Are the kneepads included or sold separately?


----------



## Sunset Designs (Dec 15, 2014)

Kirkland jeans from Costco and for shirts I wear whatever my vendors and suppliers give me until I get my company shirts done.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

either I eat to many cheeseburgers or you need to eat more. 190? I havnt seen that in 25 years.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Are the kneepads included or sold separately?


And do they sell them in Womens, would make a :laughing: gag gift.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I cover my see through holes at the knees long johns with Carhartt or levis . I cover the two layered holey socks with Georgia boots .

As far as the top half goes ...Whatever"s clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Chopsaw Chick said:


> Oh, and for Carhartt stuff, you should try:
> 
> www.sierratradingpost.com
> 
> They have a good selection of work clothes and if you include the promo codes from the front page, the price is usually about 50% off retail! :thumbup:




I have to ask my wife where she gets mine from.
She found someplace online and they have Carhart irregulars.
I have about 8 pairs of the flannel lined jeans and I have yet to find out why they are irregular.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> Are the kneepads included or sold separately?


They are sold separately. There are a few different types, I use the rubber ones (#972290). They claim they'll last about a year, my first set still look and feel like new after 4 months. I can't even explain how nice it is to have that cushion of foam every time you set your knee down. I was crawling around sheathing some storage trusses the other day, and they were absolutely glorious. Kneeling on the top edge of a 2x is now almost comfortable! 

They are rugged, and therefore a bit hot in warmer weather. I'm going to give the 3/4 pirate pants a shot this spring/summer and see how I like them.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

for pants im slowly switching to blak lader, i find carhartt pants dont fit me properly anymore. im a big gym rat and i cant find carhartt pants that fit correctly so their always bunching up on me making hard to move around when climbing. i do however prefer their denim overalls compared to their duck ones. for shorts i wear blaklader or Lee


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Duluth firehose pants for me. When it's shorts it's whatever cargo shorts were on sale at target.


Firehose flex pants tailored to be firehose flex shorts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Gallden said:


> Guys what are your go to work pants/shirts. Looking for some options.
> 
> I've kind of moved to all office work now so I'm looking for something that looks nice but I can work in if I have to also.
> 
> ...


I wear Blaklader bantam. You must order them 2" shorter in the legs for the knee pads to work and order next size up in waist. If Im indoors doing finish work , the pants hold all my hand tools and I wear no nail bag setup.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Anyone recommend the pants with the built in knee pads? The arthritis in my knees is starting to get worse.


A bit a pair on the way. I'll let you know how they when out.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I have the 5 pairs of Riggs and one Dickies. Just ordered my first pair of Duluths.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

polo shirt and costco jeans usually.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Swim trunks, t - shirt and basketball shoes.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Swim trunks, t - shirt and basketball shoes.



Sounds like you're headed off to summer camp.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Agility said:


> Sounds like you're headed off to summer camp.


He lives at summer camp.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

mnld said:


> He lives at summer camp.



What a jerk. 

I'm wearing three layers of pants today.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

I had a pair of duluth fire hose work pants. They were ok. Nothing great. They wore out pretty quick once they started going through the wash. For the price I would have liked to get something American made.

Found a local shop near me that still sells American made Carrhart pants, so ive been going there. I'll wear Levi's 511 too. Usually my after work pants for a while,
Then I'll move them over to workwear once they start getting a bit roughed up.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

aaron_a said:


> I had a pair of duluth fire hose work pants. They were ok. Nothing great. They wore out pretty quick once they started going through the wash. For the price I would have liked to get something American made.
> 
> Found a local shop near me that still sells American made Carrhart pants, so ive been going there. I'll wear Levi's 511 too. Usually my after work pants for a while,
> Then I'll move them over to workwear once they start getting a bit roughed up.


Is there a part number or model number on the carhartt pants that are still "american made"?


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

john5mt said:


> Is there a part number or model number on the carhartt pants that are still "american made"?


Here's a link to their Made in USA collection

http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/...d&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nao=0&Nty=1&prevPagename=


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Faded Glory carpenter jeans from walmart. $15/pair. They work for me now but back when I did more roofing and whatnot they wouldn't have lasted a season.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Faded Glory carpenter jeans from walmart. $15/pair. They work for me now but back when I did more roofing and whatnot they wouldn't have lasted a season.


I used to wear Rustlers when i was framing, forming or doing boat docks full time. 10 bucks. Faded Glory never fit me right. Must not be for biguns. :laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Jaws said:


> I used to wear Rustlers when i was framing, forming or doing boat docks full time. 10 bucks. Faded Glory never fit me right. Must not be for biguns. :laughing:


I'm 5'10 160 lbs. Definitely not a bigun. 

I am a picky sucker when it comes to pants. When I find something comfortable I stick with it and thats all I wear. They are the most comfortable to me, they look decent with either tennis shoes or boots and they are roomy enough that I can still wear long underwear underneath them in the winter without feeling cramped.


----------



## Holtman (Jan 7, 2014)

The carpenter pants from Walmart for $15 can't remember what brand they are, rustler maybe. Any sweaters and shirts that my wife says are to ragged to wear become work clothes, which is what I am wearing about 90% of the time lol


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I buy a couple pairs of 15$ Costco jeans and a couple packs of their black t shirts does it for me.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

I stick to workwear for its durability, but always look for the best deal and not loyal to any brand. usually get all my pants carhartt at thriftstores. got a pair for $6 yesterday barely worn.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Swim trunks, t - shirt and basketball shoes.


i hate you. these days I'm wear full underarmor and the heaviest wool socks money can buy. Fancy (white wedge) red wings you the classic carpenter's look. Levi I think 516 the only ones hat fit beastly fiquere, a city deck t-shirt over under armor city deck heavy hoody under armor beannie hat. I'm good till about 30degrees all day no problems. If get colder then 25 I call out. 25 - 30 I'll loose the heavy hoody add micro heavy fleece and heavy columbia omniheat gortex shell. No wind aluminum lines really gets toasty any stay light so you move freely. No carharts in closets. All tech gear light and tight for me. I have 4-columbia heavy shells with liners for the guys.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

asevereid said:


> Just got a pair of Blaklader work pants and trying them out today.
> I like 'em, I think these will be my go to work pants now.


Check out bjornklader pants. I wore blaklader every day for over a year and once I bought a pair of bjornklader jubilee pants I was hooked.

Everything about them is much better. The knee pads aren't too low and the utility pockets are much more useful.
Durability is much better too. I lost the button on two pairs of Blaklader's and I wore a belt everyday.


----------



## nmirse (Jun 30, 2014)

When it gets cold I put on a carhartt jacket. It is the best coat I have ever worn and very durable I have yet to rip it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

BBuild said:


> Check out bjornklader pants. I wore blaklader every day for over a year and once I bought a pair of bjornklader jubilee pants I was hooked.
> 
> Everything about them is much better. The knee pads aren't too low and the utility pockets are much more useful.
> Durability is much better too. I lost the button on two pairs of Blaklader's and I wore a belt everyday.


The Bjornklader Ace Carpenters are great as well, actually like them better than the jubilees. 

But, much better than the Blakladers. Tried three different sizes before I gave up on them.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd like to try the Bjornklader's as well, but for the time being I'm getting my Blakladers for free :thumbup:


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

BBuild said:


> Check out bjornklader pants. I wore blaklader every day for over a year and once I bought a pair of bjornklader jubilee pants I was hooked.
> 
> Everything about them is much better. The knee pads aren't too low and the utility pockets are much more useful.
> Durability is much better too. I lost the button on two pairs of Blaklader's and I wore a belt everyday.


100$ for a pair of pants is kind of pricey. My girl might say something about that when her fashion jeans are 80 a pop. I could tell her to simmer down as I make more than her and am still the bread maker of the house.

she is out of med. school this year and she might make a tad bit more than me. lol


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Designed2Fail said:


> 100$ for a pair of pants is kind of pricey. My girl might say something about that when her fashion jeans are 80 a pop. I could tell her to simmer down as I make more than her and am still the bread maker of the house.
> 
> she is out of med. school this year and she might make a tad bit more than me. lol


Difference is you'll wear that pair for years and it will help make you money. She'll just look good in hers. I guess that's a fair trade.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

Designed2Fail said:


> 100$ for a pair of pants is kind of pricey. My girl might say something about that when her fashion jeans are 80 a pop. I could tell her to simmer down as I make more than her and am still the bread maker of the house.
> 
> she is out of med. school this year and she might make a tad bit more than me. lol


That's what I thought, until I realized I trashed 6 or 7 pairs of Walmart dickies carpenter pants every year, at $25 a pair. Wore my first pair of Bjornkladers daily for about 4 months with almost no visible wear. Now I have 3 pairs, and as long as I don't add to the gut, they should last me 2-3 years at least. Plus they have the built in knee pads, I don't need to wear the tool belt anymore, and I show up to a customers house looking like a professional who is prepared to do quality work. The way you present yourself sometimes counts as much to a customer as the quality of your work.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Question about the bjornkladers. Are they light or heavy? I can't stand heavy/stiff pants that restrict movement. So far I prefer the daluth everyday work pant because they are super light and comfortable and so far very durable. Whereas the daluth firehose pants are very heavy.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

BradingCon said:


> Question about the bjornkladers. Are they light or heavy? I can't stand heavy/stiff pants that restrict movement. So far I prefer the daluth everyday work pant because they are super light and comfortable and so far very durable. Whereas the daluth firehose pants are very heavy.


The ACE Carpenters are a bit heavy, comparable to a carhartt type pant, but the fabric isn't as stiff. I don't find them restrictive, but they would be rather warm in the summer. Their Jubilee pants are lighter, more of a heavy khaki like material. I'm planning on trying the ACE 3/4 pirate pants when it warms up, see if they are any cooler in warm temps.


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

I tried wearing good quality stuff but I found it never fit me well... My big ass got in the way... I have a hockey player ass if ppl know what that is... Even when I wore the Carhart and Dickies I found the knees blew out just as fast. Now I just got to old navy and get their jeans on sale or on clearance normally can pick a pair up for under 20 bucks after taxes same with shirts if my company ones wear out before they provide more I look at the sale sections and find t shirts for 3/4 bucks


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

LockTalk said:


> I tried wearing good quality stuff but I found it never fit me well... My big ass got in the way... I have a hockey player ass if ppl know what that is... Even when I wore the Carhart and Dickies I found the knees blew out just as fast. Now I just got to old navy and get their jeans on sale or on clearance normally can pick a pair up for under 20 bucks after taxes same with shirts if my company ones wear out before they provide more I look at the sale sections and find t shirts for 3/4 bucks


I have hockey player ass and thighs and carhartt pants fit me well


----------



## AZ_Framer (Feb 1, 2015)

When you frame in the village outside the gates of hell.....swim trunks and a judas priest cutoff norm.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

My wife bought me a pair of Duluth Trading Company carpenter jeans....and yeah, they are comfortable. Very heavy. Also in the box was 2 pairs of pants, Firehose. We will see how these do.


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a couple pair of Duluth Trading pants - their Firehose and the Firehose flex line. They are great pants - comfortable and hold up well. I have a pair of Blakläders on the way - curious to see how they compare to the Duluth pants.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

I work inside 99% of the time, I dig the tactical ripstop pants like 5.11 or Tru-Spec. Lightweight and cool in the summer. Paired with a company polo.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, I finally got around to buying Bjornklader's. Looking forward to trying them out.

I'll be the trial run for our company and the other guys are interested depending on how I like them.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Look into getting a Morakniv chisel. They can be found on amazon for under $20. It comes in a platic sheath that is meant to hang of the button by your right knee.


----------



## Knight-Builder (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll put my vote in for Herock :thumbup:

A Belgian company that I'd say makes a great trouser. I'll generally only wear them for inside work (sans painting) or the occasional deck - outside stuff's usually dickies carpenter pants, concrete is whatever jeans draw the short straw. I've taken quite a liking to Dickies logger pants too - very durable, not too heavy, and best of all, pockets stitched onto the outside of the leg (making for much easier access).


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

I've used Bjorklander but IMO Snickers HANDS down are my go to work pants. A bit pricey to get stateside -- couple of carhart= a single pair of snickers


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

what are the best workwear pants to wear in the summer? want something breathable and light but also durable. this is gonna be my first summer in the union where i'm not allowed to wear shorts or tanktops/cutoffs. expecting the worst.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

You're all just jealous that I'm the first one with pantshorts......and clown shoes.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Johnny_5 said:


> Just received my Bjornklader 3/4 pants.  They felt and looked a little goofy at first, but they are growing on me. I just can't bear the thought of giving up the knee pads when it gets hot. I think I'm keepin em! :thumbsup:


I'v seen this look before....


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Johnny_5 said:


> Man, tough crowd! :laughing:
> 
> They're just long shorts.
> 
> ...


 If you really haven't been called kid in over 20 years........ then you should be old enough to have known better than to buy those pants.( or culottes,or pedal pushers or whatever they are).
stephen


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Johnny_5 said:


> Just received my Bjornklader 3/4 pants. They felt and looked a little goofy at first, but they are growing on me. I just can't bear the thought of giving up the knee pads when it gets hot. I think I'm keepin em! :thumbsup:


I was just looking at a pair of the high-waters yesterday at JR Distributors booth at JLC. I held them up to my waist and they seemed too long so I didn't bother. As soon as I left I was kicking myself for not at least trying them on.

I see the sale prices JR had at the show are active on their site now. I could still order a pair for about $60 and after the deal they gave me yesterday I would feel bad not buying from them. 

I hear ya about not wanting to lose the knee pads. I was doing a small crown job Friday so I figured I would leave them out. First thing in the morning I go to grab something out the back of the van and kneel down right on the door latch. I remembered real quick why I wear them daily.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

BBuild said:


> I was just looking at a pair of the high-waters yesterday at JR Distributors booth at JLC. I held them up to my waist and they seemed too long so I didn't bother. As soon as I left I was kicking myself for not at least trying them on.
> 
> I see the sale prices JR had at the show are active on their site now. I could still order a pair for about $60 and after the deal they gave me yesterday I would feel bad not buying from them.
> 
> I hear ya about not wanting to lose the knee pads. I was doing a small crown job Friday so I figured I would leave them out. First thing in the morning I go to grab something out the back of the van and kneel down right on the door latch. I remembered real quick why I wear them daily.


The sale price at JR was the reason I pulled the trigger on these. Knee pads are right where they need to be. The pants have spoiled me. I mostly do kitchen cab installs, so being able to "walk" around on my knees and not stand up every time I need to move around is worth every penny. I was in a gravel crawl space the other day and spent a couple hours kneeling on 3/4 crushed stone without even thinking about it.

Whatever you do though.......DON'T PUT PICS ON HERE! These guys are merciless!! :laughing:


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

Stephen H said:


> If you really haven't been called kid in over 20 years........ then you should be old enough to have known better than to buy those pants.( or culottes,or pedal pushers or whatever they are).
> stephen


I'm also old enough to value my all day comfort over someone else's opinion of my pants. It's about function and comfort. Fashion and "will the other guys think I look cool" don't really count for much in my book, obviously. I feel better at the end of a long day, and have worked more efficiently than anyone else because of it. You guys can have the fashion show. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Johnny_5 said:


> Man, tough crowd! :laughing:
> 
> They're just long shorts.
> 
> ...


That makes them Capri pants not shorts. I'd recommend a murse to complete that outfit.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

In summer I cut my sweat pants into capri's. It is all about function and comfort. I also crack a joke about my appearance when I walk on a new job so they know I am aware of just how silly I look until i strap on my Pro Knees.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

charimon said:


> In summer I cut my sweat pants into capri's. It is all about function and comfort. I also crack a joke about my appearance when I walk on a new job so they know I am aware of just how silly I look until i strap on my Pro Knees.



Well, it would be a shame to cover up
them legs anyway.....


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Those pants AND shirtless, and then we got a winner! :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Chopsaw Chick (May 6, 2011)

Don't worry, Johnny, I've got your back!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

Chopsaw Chick said:


> Don't worry, Johnny, I've got your back!!!! :thumbup:


Well I gotta say, you certainly pull the look off a lot better than I do! :thumbup:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicks get a free pass on capris. Dudes, not so much....


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

J L said:


> Chicks get a free pass on capris. Dudes, not so much....


Because dudes should be dudes, not chicks...


----------



## Tom thumb (Aug 29, 2015)

I wear dickies duck pants or Wal-Mart wranglers, both are comfortable and last a long time.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Amen on the Walmart Wranglers. I hate going there and fumbling through the stacks so I order on-line...4-5 pairs at a time. Shipped to the house for $1.97 (I think). When I need another batch, I just go to the order history and re-order. Easy as it gets.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Board shorts, I can't stand anything that has a snap in front. I absolutely refuse to wear jeans. If I ever need to warm up in the winter, I wear sweats over board shorts so I can peel the sweats off around 9 am when it warms up.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> Board shorts, I can't stand anything that has a snap in front. I absolutely refuse to wear jeans. If I ever need to warm up in the winter, I wear sweats over board shorts so I can peel the sweats off around 9 am when it warms up.


When do you wear sweats? when it drops down to a frigid 50?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

My local chainsaw dealer sells these:
http://www.prisonblues.com/#2942


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Board shorts, I can't stand anything that has a snap in front. I absolutely refuse to wear jeans. If I ever need to warm up in the winter, I wear sweats over board shorts so I can peel the sweats off around 9 am when it warms up.


I don't think I've ever worn sweats in public.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

john5mt said:


> When do you wear sweats? when it drops down to a frigid 50?


Sometime's it's a chilly 45 in the early mornings. But right around 9 am it becomes around 70, that's when we peel off the sweats for board shorts. But that's in the winter. 

It's the normal garb for framers out here.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

After several months I can rate the Firehose work pants from Duluth Trading as great, and the blue jeans as well. Damned expensive, but they are wearing great, and look like they will last years.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> I don't think I've ever worn sweats in public.


Nope, unless a hoodie counts. 

In high school we had sweats for football off season, and were supposed to wesr them to power lifting or track meets, i remember almost no one wore the bottoms. :laughing:

One of the best trim carpenters I've worked with wore Bike shorts  or cut off sweats daily.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Nope, unless a hoodie counts.
> 
> In high school we had sweats for football off season, and were supposed to wesr them to power lifting or track meets, i remember almost no one wore the bottoms. :laughing:
> 
> One of the best trim carpenters I've worked with wore Bike shorts  or cut off sweats daily.


I have several pairs of the polyester Adidas warm up pants that I wear around the house. But even if I'm just running up the street to get something from the gas station at 11:30 at night, I'm throwing on jeans.

Jeez, bike shorts? 

"Hey can you foot this ladder for me?"
"F**k no, dude, put some pants on."


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> I have several pairs of the polyester Adidas warm up pants that I wear around the house. But even if I'm just running up the street to get something from the gas station at 11:30 at night, I'm throwing on jeans.
> 
> Jeez, bike shorts?
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing: 

When i say Bike, I mean the brand Bike. Like all the old timer coaches used to wear. Not the spandex stuff. Not much better, but not a Speedo :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The only reason we wear sweats is because we can wear shorts under them. If and when we do wear sweats it may only be for the first two hours in the morning when it's a fridged 50 or below. 99% of the time it's board shorts 12 months out of the year.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

While I could really care less about appearance, I draw the line at cut off sweat pants and wearing just rags.

I finally dropped the hammer on my framing crew and said at least somewhat decent clothing required. If they look like homeless guys with tools they stole, how could my clients expect them to do professional quality work?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I cant wait to get back to jeans once cooler weather comes. Unfortunately its going to be mid 90's all week. Its been a hot dry summer and shorts or loose cotton carpenter pants are much more comfortable in hot weather. When I was younger it was only jeans or nothing.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

The other day my wife said "I ordered you the Duluth catalog "

We got it Saturday. It's the women's version. She didn't know there was such a thing . Neither did I


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

illbuildit.dd said:


> The other day my wife said "I ordered you the Duluth catalog "
> 
> We got it Saturday. It's the women's version. She didn't know there was such a thing . Neither did I


Well, if an Olympic gold medalist can wear women's clothing, you should be ok.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

illbuildit.dd said:


> The other day my wife said "I ordered you the Duluth catalog "
> 
> We got it Saturday. It's the women's version. She didn't know there was such a thing . Neither did I


So what's the problem? She got you the right catalog.:laughing:


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Joasis said:


> While I could really care less about appearance, I draw the line at cut off sweat pants and wearing just rags.
> 
> I finally dropped the hammer on my framing crew and said at least somewhat decent clothing required. If they look like homeless guys with tools they stole, how could my clients expect them to do professional quality work?


Hear you there. My wife has slowly been tossing my clothes. Every lead comes back with less and less in it. Guess she's gonna have to take me shopping one of these days. And why is it that my shirts fit my sons but theirs are off limits?


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Speaking of clothes , keen boots are awesome, and nothing sticks to them


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

The other one showed up today. I may try out some pants


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

the only one in my house allowed to wear anything resembling sweat pants is my wife, and only because I enjoy the view...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

illbuildit.dd said:


> The other day my wife said "I ordered you the Duluth catalog "
> 
> We got it Saturday. It's the women's version. She didn't know there was such a thing . Neither did I


Duluth has a sale right now on pocketed, long-tail tee shirts. Best tee shirt I've ever owned and have been wearing them daily for 20 years.

I think the flyer said $15 each when 3 or more are ordered.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Johnny_5 said:


> You're all just jealous that I'm the first one with pantshorts......and clown shoes.


Man tough crowd over some short longs. Bottom line is you're wearing them and they're for a purpose so enjoy.

I wear sweats every day, so comfortable


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

I just picked up a couple pairs of Schmidts Carpenter jeans at Tractor Supply, $24.99 a pair and I must say they are pretty dam nice, made with good heavy denim and fit pretty well too...


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm with mf....Tsc has some tough , well priced stuff in their Schmidt line ..I like the cut of the pants as well.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> I don't think I've ever worn sweats in public.


I have a standing rule. Show up to my site in sweat pants and you earn a free pass home for the day. Either show up with appropriate clothing for construction or go home. Jmho.

For my pants I usually get wranglers from Walmart. I'd spend more on a better pair of pants if I could keep from getting paint on them.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

This is how I dress for work, when in the field. I have no issues with my customers. Never.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

No holes, cut offs, or crappy looking clothes. I prefer company logo t-shirt and carpenter shorts in the summer. Changes to jeans in fall. Then we have company logo hoodies as it gets colder.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> This is how I dress for work, when in the field. I have no issues with my customers. Never.



My customers would have no problem with that outfit either. I have higher standards though. I wear clean blue jeans and a polo shirt every day. Short sleeve polo in the summer, long sleeve in the winter.

But if I had employees I wouldn't make them wear what I do, especially in the summer. I wear what I wear because it was how I was raised, not because I think it's how everyone should dress.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I know a couple builders who wear Crocs or flip flops often and have dogs in their trucks and stay busy with big customs. Depends on your personality i think, and how good your rep is and what your rep is. Probably locale too


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Agility said:


> My customers would have no problem with that outfit either. I have higher standards though. I wear clean blue jeans and a polo shirt every day.
> 
> But if I had employees I wouldn't make them wear what I do, especially in the summer. I wear what I wear because it was how I was raised, not because I think it's how everyone should dress.


Now when I'm going on a sales call, it's extremely professional. Logo'd Polo Shirt etc. But by the time I'm actually starting their job we are more on a personal level then at the first meeting and things are a little more casual. Although I'm not doing the physical work as much as I used to, so I dress a little more business these days.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm all for looking professional. We all wear under armor type shirts in summer and matching sweatshirts during other seasons.. I just ordered collared polos for estimates. That being said I'm not sure how much it matters. Just being an English speaking American doing physical labor in my area is the epitome of professionalism. On new construction sites the Mexicans look at us like we are the foreigners. It is that bad here


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Now when I'm going on a sales call, it's extremely professional. Logo'd Polo Shirt etc. But by the time I'm actually starting their job we are more on a personal level then at the first meeting and things are a little more casual. Although I'm not doing the physical work as much as I used to, so I dress a little more business these days.



I probably shouldn't have quoted you in my post. No doubt you have your act together, for sales calls and work days. 

And Jaws hit the nail on the head. I think WOM trumps the "uniform". My business probably wouldn't change at all if I started wearing Crocs or shorts to work. 

I did work on my own house in shorts and sneakers the other day...I was pretty comfy. It felt weird though, even in my own home...kinda like wearing my pajamas.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I gotta say, i jacked my OC buddys uniform for working on my brothers house.:laughing: minus the slippers and the safari hat :laughing:

Basketball shorts, Keen boots and a sleevless T is perfect for that kind of work. 

I always wore sleevless Ts when i was forming or framing, but generally cargos or jeans. Basketball shorts are super comfortable though :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I gotta say, i jacked my OC buddys uniform for working on my brothers house.:laughing: minus the slippers and the safari hat :laughing:
> 
> Basketball shorts, Keen boots and a sleevless T is perfect for that kind of work.
> 
> I always wore sleevless Ts when i was forming or framing, but generally cargos or jeans. Basketball shorts are super comfortable though :laughing:


...


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree about the value of first impressions. In my case the job is already secured when I walk into the door, after the first 5 minutes the last thing they are focusing on is my clothes, they are too busy being impressed with everything else. I am a hired gun who sets tile or prepares sub-floors to meet tolerances for other installers. Most homeowners have never met me until the start of the job. The first impression I work on, making my job-site, their home, dustless, and presenting a compleat knowledge of my craft. I have ceased dressing for impress and now simply dress for my own comfort.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

There's nothing worse than being uncomfortable all day while working. It's all about staying cool and not having my clothing or shoes weighing me down all day. That's more important to me than what someone thinks of my shorts. Even if they thought badly it would be short lived. More than likely they are impressed with the professional work, not my shoes. Out here in OC your expected to dress cool, casual and comfortable.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I can't stand shorts. At one time I used to wear shorts for work from time to time, and it always seemed like that turned out to be the day that we had to hang siding on the section of wall behind the juniper bush or something along those lines. I finally just gave up wearing shorts, about all I own now is double front Carhartts or something similar, like the prison blues jeans I posted earlier. 

Anymore, high vis seems to be a requirement on most jobs, so I have a whole collection of orange and lime green t-shirts, button up shirts, sweatshirts, ect. Some of them are pretty worn/ stained/ glue or grease covered. The t-shirts and button up shirts stay tucked in, it feels weird if they are untucked.

My work boots are steel toe Whites.

If I want a little neater appearance for an estimate or such, I go for my newest Carhartts and a nice button up shirt.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

One company I worked for there were two guys on crew who wore jeans, button up shirts (usually long sleeve), and ties (clip on for safety).
I know an electrician who wears long sleeve shirts and overalls all year round.
I think they're all nuts personally.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

I work in NW GA, and the boss and I, as well as a few other guys on the crew wear shorts during warmer weather. We do have 3 guys that wear blue jeans all year round though. One of em is a 60yo master carpenter, the other two are our flooring guys, and they both wear real deal cowboy wranglers. I have no idea how (I don't think I could bend over in those things), but they neither one even own a pair of shorts.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I knew one guy that would wear insulated coveralls until it hit 90 degrees, and then he would wear long pants and a long sleeves. And yet, somehow he still got melenoma.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Some times you have to make sure you dress properly. I was spray painting a ceiling inside a bank, had my hood, mask all dressed in whites. Went outside to have a smoke, cops pulled up and said "We guess you're not robbing the bank", "Yes I am just taking a break that money is heavy".:laughing:

Someone going through the drive thru called the cops thinking I was a bank robber.


----------



## Sunset Designs (Dec 15, 2014)

Man I wish we could wear shorts and cut off t-shirts. We do commercial restaurants and churches and it's all OSHA compliance now. Jeans, boots, hi visibility shirts, and hard hats. Getting a little tough to stay cool during our 100* & up days. Can't wait for SoCal winter to get here.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

an OSHA official told me they don't care about shorts and its not a fine-able offense.


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

Question for the bosses/managers out there that put a limit on what guys can wear. 
I work for a Mennonite company that for the longest time had a no shorts policy for their installers (me) however guys in the shop and subs that would often come work along side me got to wear shorts I challenged it (in a respectfully way) and we came to a compromise. 

However my question is what's better to have someone in shorts or someone in pants sweating their ass off, I alway find it looks so unprofessional to have someone that stinks and that is all sweaty and gross rather then have someone in shorts. Last week in one day I changed my shirt 6 times...
What are your thoughts on issues like that? I mean it's one thing to look professional but it's another to look like a slave on the verge of looking like they are under a sprinkler and who has a fowl stank following them lol


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

LockTalk said:


> Question for the bosses/managers out there that put a limit on what guys can wear.
> I work for a Mennonite company that for the longest time had a no shorts policy for their installers (me) however guys in the shop and subs that would often come work along side me got to wear shorts I challenged it (in a respectfully way) and we came to a compromise.
> 
> However my question is what's better to have someone in shorts or someone in pants sweating their ass off, I alway find it looks so unprofessional to have someone that stinks and that is all sweaty and gross rather then have someone in shorts. Last week in one day I changed my shirt 6 times...
> What are your thoughts on issues like that? I mean it's one thing to look professional but it's another to look like a slave on the verge of looking like they are under a sprinkler and who has a fowl stank following them lol



I wear shorts and Dri-fit company tshirts, and during the summer, I still end up stinking to high heaven by the end of the day. I think that's just part of it. Granted, I would sweat more, and probably stink worse if I was wearing jeans, but who knows.


----------



## Moxienailer (Apr 25, 2015)

I just go with the cheapest jeans and t-shirts I can find


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

You ever have your pants split on a job site? Lol. Im not saying it happened.. but.. it happened...


----------



## Moxienailer (Apr 25, 2015)

oops i posted twice


----------

